# Cast removal under anesthesia



## robertke (Apr 26, 2007)

Has anyone coded out a cast removal under anesthesia?  What code have you used in the past?  One would be for an 101 year old femur cast removal and the other and infant tibula/fibula cast removal.  Thank you for your input.

Kelly


----------

